# Black Kayfun Lite /delta Ii



## brads (25/4/15)

Hi

Looking for either of these to match a black evic S.

or something similar?

Thanks


----------



## free3dom (25/4/15)

brads said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking for either of these to match a black evic S.
> 
> ...



Maybe also look for a black Lemo or Lemo drop...they can hybrid onto the Evic Supreme and it looks really good - also it's a great RTA


----------



## brads (25/4/15)

Thanks for the sugestion!
What do you mean by hybrid?


----------



## free3dom (26/4/15)

brads said:


> Thanks for the sugestion!
> What do you mean by hybrid?



The base of the lemo (the part with the 510) screws off completely and it has threading on the inside that is compatible with the Evic S. So when it is attached there is almost no spacing and it looks like a single unit (as in the image) 

It also makes the total height of the device shorter since that bottom part is gone

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## brads (26/4/15)

That's awesome thanks for the advice! 

Now just need a vendor


----------



## free3dom (26/4/15)

brads said:


> That's awesome thanks for the advice!
> 
> Now just need a vendor



Vape Club stock both the standard and the "Drop" version...see this page


----------

